# 942 and OTA Problems



## jheller81 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
Alright I finally broke down and had a OTA installed, along with a new 211. Long story on how I got the 211, but I will explain it if anybody wants to know. So now after I got the 211 installed and everything, my current situation is this 211 and 942 and then super dish and dish 500 (for 61.5). Well we got the OTA locals on the 211 just perfect. We hooked up the OTA to the 942 recever and it is not picking up any of the HD Locals, the 211 picked up all the locals. The 942 is only picking up anolog. Could my tuner be out on the 942? I just don't get what is going on here. Here is another question though, I currently have the Dish Home Protection Program, my question is this, what if I call and say my 942 tuner is out, are they going to send out a 942 or are they going to send out the new 922. In this case I would wait until Feb 1st. Any ideas?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Have you gone back into the 942 Local Channels menu and rescanned for Digital locals since having your 211 and OTA installed? If not I would do that. Once in that menu you can select scan locals to find and add them. Let me know if you've already done this and are still having problems.


----------



## jheller81 (Jan 17, 2006)

The funny thing is that I took the OTA cable and plugged in directly into my tv and it picked them perfectly. You see the 211 menu is setup the same way as the 942 with some minor changes.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jheller81 said:


> The funny thing is that I took the OTA cable and plugged in directly into my tv and it picked them perfectly. You see the 211 menu is setup the same way as the 942 with some minor changes.


Can't comment on how your TV scans for channels, but I know on the 942 it won't see any channels when you plug in an OTA for the first time. You must scan for them. If you haven't done that yet you need to. Exact instructions on this are in Section 1 of Mark's review, page 19 at the top of this forum. If you have done all that and still don't have the channels let me know and we'll go from there.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I had to enterd my HD channels manually on my 942, the scan wouldn't pivk them up. Whereas my TV's channel scanner picked up the OTA HD signals right away.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Antknee said:


> I had to enterd my HD channels manually on my 942, the scan wouldn't pivk them up. Whereas my TV's channel scanner picked up the OTA HD signals right away.


That is probably not a good sign. If you go back to where you manually added the channels and try again, do you actually see that you have signal and lock on those channels? If not there might be a problem with the cable or the connection or perhaps even something else.

I'm not sure how old your 942 is but some of the early models actually put some DC current out over the OTA input on the 942. I have one of those models and until I put a DC Block (Available at Radioshack for a few bucks) it caused all kinds of reception problems for me, perhaps you have one of those units?


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I do see the signal lock on the manually entered channels. I got my 942 in August '05, but I don't know when it was manufactured. 
Didn't know about the DC block. I will try that.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a link to an old thread about this issue: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42166


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

nice thanks


----------

